# Is this a VC10?



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

How about these?
View attachment 1


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

First and second pic is the same and it is a vc10.
Third pic shows a red empress, vc10, taiwan reef and an ob peacock.


----------

